# Schutzhund/agility trainers in Tucson, Az



## Verivus

Anyone know any good schutzhund/agility trainers in Tucson?


----------



## Tim Connell

Contact Nicole Kelly at tucson arizona dog training sublime canine Dog Training - Tucson, Az - Tucson Dog Training - Sublime K9 - index and I'm sure she can help you, or refer you to someone locally who can.


----------



## Konotashi

I don't know about any of these clubs personally, but I do know they're in Tucson, or in that general area. 

South West Diamondback Schaferhunde Club | Facebook

*Tucson Working K9 Club
*Nicole Kelly
Tucson, AZ 
623-810-650


----------



## Tim Connell

Same Nicole Kelly.


----------



## Verivus

Thanks, I knew of Diamondback but was wondering what else was out there. Not that I can do anything soon since my dog had surgery, but nice to keep in mind and at least go out and watch.


----------

